# Solved: Append string to string Variable in DOS bat file



## dewsdwig

How can I append a string to an existing string variable?

Example:

set /P ST=[Type in the statement type and hit enter]

If I enter XX so that ST="XX" how can I change ST to be "XX1of1"?


----------



## Squashman

set ST=%ST%1of1


----------



## dewsdwig

Thanks. That was easier than I expected.


----------

